# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Αυτόματο τάμπερ ρύθμισης αέρα καύσης τζακιού.

## nikolaras

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το νέο τζάκι καλοριφέρ που τοποθέτησα.
Εχει χειροκίνητο τάμπερ ρύθμισης αέρα καύσης και αν ξεχαστεί καμια φορά με ανοιχτό τάμπερ ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία του νερού σε επικύνδυνα επίπεδα.
Σκέφτηκα να τοποθετήσω ένα μοτεράκι ή κάτι άλλο ώστε όταν η θερμοκρασία νερού φτάσει στους 70 π.χ βαθμούς να κλείνει το ταμπερ και έτσι να σταματάει η καύση και όταν κατεβαίνει στους 45 βαθμούς να ανοίγει.
Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα γίνεται και οικονομία στα ξύλα αλλά και θα λύσω το θέμα της ανεξέλεγκτης καύσης.
Καμια ιδέα;

----------


## navar

πατριωτάκι με δύο θερμοστάτες απο boiler ?
έναν για το μέγιστο υψηλό και έναν για το χαμηλό ?

----------


## JOUN

> πατριωτάκι με δύο θερμοστάτες απο boiler ?
> έναν για το μέγιστο υψηλό και έναν για το χαμηλό ?



 Το ταμπερ ειναι προφανως χειροκινητο αρα οι θερμοστατες δεν εξυπηρετουν.Το προβλημα ειναι στην κινηση οχι στον ελεγχο.

----------


## navar

γιώργο δν διαφωνούμε κάπου 
απλά το πρόβλημα έχει δύο σκέλη ,ένα του τρόπου κίνησης του τάμπερ ,κ ένα του πότε θα κινείτε...
για την κίνηση υπάρχουν εξίσου λύσεις....
μοτεράκια , ηλεκτρομαγνήτες κλπ κλπ

----------


## JOUN

OK then....

----------


## nikolaras

Ναι με 2 θερμοστάτες το σκέφτηκα, αλλά πως θα γίνεται η κίνηση; Για να καταλάβετε εμένα έχει ένα τέτοιο για την εισαγωγή αέρα :

----------


## nikolaras

Βρήκα ένα τέτοιο αυτοματισμό ψάχνοντας, μάλλον χρησιμοποιεί μοτεράκι για την κίνηση της πεταλούδας.


και το τζάκι μου είναι αυτό.... το τοποθέτησα πρόχειρα για να βγει ο χειμώνας.

----------


## Pxelectric

Καλημέρα 
Δεν ξέρω για τον αυτοματισμό πως θα το κάνεις γιατί δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς θέλεις πάντως υπάρχει στο εμπόριο έτοιμο με μοτέρ Damper 
Τώρα το που θα το τοποθετήσεις πως θα κάνεις τον αυτοματισμό είναι άλλο θέμα 
Πήγαινε στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση να βρεις αυτό που θέλεις ο συγκεκριμένος κάνει και με παραγγελία έχω δουλέψει μαζί του σου κάνει ότι θέλεις 

http://tzavellas-bros.com/tzavellas/...%20dampers.pdf
Εικόνα1.png

----------


## Pxelectric

Το συγκεκριμένο Damper είναι της Honeywell και έχει τους αυτοματισμούς επάνω δηλαδή τον χρόνο περιστροφής και σταματήματος 

http://beyondinnovation.honeywell.co...ctionguide.pdf

----------


## nikolaras

Xάθηκα, φίλε μου.... πολύ χρήσιμα τα λινκ, αλλά εγώ θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι απλό και οικονομικό.
Λοιπόν έχουμε 2 εντολές μια στους 45 βαθμούς νερού για να ανοίγει το τάμπερ και να φέρνει αέρα, ώστε να φτάσει στους 70 βαθμούς που η άλλη εντολή θα κλείσει το τάμπερ, ώστε να σταματήσει η καύση.
Αυτόν τον απλό αυτοματισμό θέλω να υλοποιήσω, αν είναι δυνατόν και με το ίδιο τάμπερ που έχω, προσαρμόζωντας ένα μοτεράκι ή ένα ηλεκτρομαγνήτη, ότι είναι πιο εφικτό.

----------


## navar

Νίκο , χρειάζεται πολύ δύναμη (μυική) για να ανοίξει η να κλείσει το tamper ? 
με δύο ηλεκτρομαγνήτες απο φλίπερ (αυτούς που κινούν την ρακέτα) και ένα έμβολο ανάμεσα ίσως να έκανες την δουλειά σου !

pball_coil_sleeve.jpg

----------


## nikolaras

Κώστα δεν χρειάζεται πολύ δύναμη, νομίζω ότι μπορώ να την κάνω τη δουλειά και έτσι...
Ποιόν τρόπο σύνδεσης προτείνεις; Τους ηλεκτρομαγνήτες θα τους βρω στα Τρίκαλα;

----------


## navar

αυτά για να δουλέψουν θέλουν περίπου 50ν DC ,
δύσκολα θα βρείς στην αγορά των τρικάλων ,
θα κοιτάξω αν έχω τπτ νούμερα που δεν χρειάζομαι και θα σε πώ !

----------


## Pxelectric

Απλό και οικονομικό κάτι που το ακούω συχνά τώρα τελευταία χα χα χα
Λοιπόν το μόνο Μοτέρ που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι από παράθυρο αυτοκινήτου. Αυτό έχει ντίζα μέσα και με κάποια μετατροπή μπορεί να πετύχει. Τα βρίσκεις και με 10 € στο Internet Αν έχεις βέβαια χώρο Το ηλεκτρικό Damper που σου είπα ποιο πριν έχει κόστος περίπου τα 50 € το μικρό βέβαια και αν βάλεις έναν θερμοστάτη σαν αυτά που βάζουμε στις σωλήνες του καυστήρα με τσέρκι σύσφιξεις πάνω στην σωλήνα έχεις έτοιμο και τον αυτοματισμό Δηλαδή το ηλεκτρικό Damper έχει ένα κοινό καλώδιο την εντολή ανοίγματος και την εντολή κλεισίματος το κοινό καλώδιο πάει στο Common του θερμοστάτη του ανοίγματος στο ΝΟ και του κλεισήματος στο NC Κάπως έτσι μπορεί να συνδέσεις και το μοτέρ από το παράθυρο αν πετύχει το stop πως θα το κάνεις αν δεν έχει από μόνο του ?  Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα λίγο δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο .

----------


## nikolaras

> Απλό και οικονομικό κάτι που το ακούω συχνά τώρα τελευταία χα χα χα
> Λοιπόν το μόνο Μοτέρ που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι από παράθυρο αυτοκινήτου. Αυτό έχει ντίζα μέσα και με κάποια μετατροπή μπορεί να πετύχει. Τα βρίσκεις και με 10  στο Internet Αν έχεις βέβαια χώρο Το ηλεκτρικό Damper που σου είπα ποιο πριν έχει κόστος περίπου τα 50  το μικρό βέβαια και αν βάλεις έναν θερμοστάτη σαν αυτά που βάζουμε στις σωλήνες του καυστήρα με τσέρκι σύσφιξεις πάνω στην σωλήνα έχεις έτοιμο και τον αυτοματισμό Δηλαδή το ηλεκτρικό Damper έχει ένα κοινό καλώδιο την εντολή ανοίγματος και την εντολή κλεισίματος το κοινό καλώδιο πάει στο Common του θερμοστάτη του ανοίγματος στο ΝΟ και του κλεισήματος στο NC Κάπως έτσι μπορεί να συνδέσεις και το μοτέρ από το παράθυρο αν πετύχει το stop πως θα το κάνεις αν δεν έχει από μόνο του ? Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα λίγο δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο .



Aν το νταμπερ που λες είναι τόσο φθηνό και δουλεύει τόσο απλά με ένα κοινό θερμοστάτη, τότε συμφέρει, εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως θα στοίχιζε πάνω από 150 ευρώ....
Στέλνει επαρχία ο Τζαβέλας; και πως θα ζητήσω το συγκεκριμένο νταμπερ;

----------


## jim.ni

επειδή είναι περασμένη η ώρα και οσο έψαξα στο google δεν βρήκα κάτι θα σου ρίξω μερικές ιδέες. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα σου βγουν ποιο φθηνά απο το έτοιμο το αγοραστό.
Αν ψάξεις πολύ καλά θα βρεις σε κάποια μαγαζιά που βάζουν εξατμίσεις αυτοκινήτων ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνεις. Το κακό είναι οτι δεν είναι διαδεδομένο. Ειναι ενα σύστημα που με διακόπτη μέσα απο το αυτοκίνητο μπορείς να επιλέγεις on=off μια δεύτερη εξάτμιση. Ειναι μια "πεταλούδα" με μοτερ επάνω!!  (επίσης μπορείς σε κανέναν παλιατζή να δεις καμιά πεταλούδα εισαγωγής απο αυτοκίνητο με ηλεκτρικό γκάζι).
Αν πάλι επιμένεις στην κίνηση με ντιζα-συρματόσχοινο ψάξε (στο google αρχικά και μετά σε παλιατζή) για συστήματα εξάτμισης μοτοσικλετών που δούλευαν με ντιζες όπως τα Yamaha YPVS και Yamaha exup. (απο άλλες μάρκες δεν θυμάμαι ονοματα)
Ελπίζω να μην λεω μαλακίες, απλά ιδέες ρίχνω, δεν εχω χρόνο να το ψάξω παραπάνω  :Unsure:

----------


## Pxelectric

Αυτό που πρέπει να ψάξεις είναι για κινητήρες διαφραγμάτων για Damper αλλά μπορεί να πας σε ακόμη ποιο φτηνό μια απλή ηλεκτροβάνα 24 v η 220v και αυτές έχουν stop στο τέρμα τους με την συνδεσμολογία που σου είπα παραπάνω. Τώρα θέλει προσαρμογή με το εξάρτημα που έχεις. Τέλος να επικοινωνήσεις με τον www.soldatos.gr και σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσουν 
Καλημέρα

----------


## nikolaras

Φίλε Δημήτρη, τα πάντα χρειάζονται να λέγονται, γιατί από μια μικρή ιδέα μπορεί να γεννηθεί και η λύση του προβλήματος.
Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτό :

Είναι πανάκριβα όμως φίλε μου..... Τώρα για παλιατζή το βρίσκω απίθανο να έχει κάτι τέτοιο ή παρόμοιο.

----------


## TomMan

12V μοτέρ που γυρίζει αρνιά;;;;
Μόνο το εσωτερικό εννοώ και έχει αρκετή δύναμη. Ένα ελατήριο για επαναφορά.
Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι αν χρειάζεσαι και ενδιάμεσες θέσεις οπότε πρέπει να φτιαχτεί κάτι παραπάνω από σύστημα με απλούς θερμοστάτες ;;;;

----------


## nikolaras

Δεν είναι απαραίτητες οι ενδιάμεσες θέσεις, μόνο κλείσιμο και άνοιγμα χρειάζομαι και το βασικότερο, όταν κοπεί το ρεύμα να κλείνει το ταμπερ για να χαμηλώνει η φωτιά,
 γιατί δεν θα δουλεύει ο κυκλοφορητής και θα γίνει ατμομηχανή το σύστημα.....
Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα Θανάση, είναι ότι το μοτέρ πως θα σταθεροποιηθεί σε ανοιχτή θέση του τάμπερ, επειδή θα δέχεται συνεχόμενα τάση μέχρι να φτάσει στους 70 π.χ. βαθμούς και μετά θα επανέρχεται με το ελατήριο.
Αν ζοριστεί σε ένα σημείο με στοπερ δεν θα καταστραφεί αν δέχεται για 10 λεπτά π.χ. συνεχόμενα τάση;

----------


## jim.ni

έχεις δίκιο σε όλα, ετσι το σκέφτηκα και εγώ και είπα να την ριξω την ιδέα και οτι βγει. Ναι αυτο εννοούσα αλλα δεν μπορούσα να το βρω.

----------


## -nikos-

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΡΟ ΟΛΩΝ να το συνδεσεις με ενα θερμοστατη
οι θερμοστατες εχουν δυο συνδεσεις μια για υψιλη θερμοκρασια και μια για χαμηλη
θα συνδεσεις στο θερμοστατη ενα κυκλοφοριτη και το ανεμηστηρακι σου
και θα ενεργωποιηται αυτοματα ητε χαμιλα ητε υψηλα αναλογα τα γουστα σου
-
-
-
για θερμοστατη επαφης και οχι χωρου μιλαω

----------


## TomMan

sch.jpg

Σκέφθηκα αυτό το κυκλωματάκι που θα μπορούσε να σου δώσει λύση. Βέβαια υπάρχει και το μηχανικό μέρος. 
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις το μοτέρ κατευθείαν επάνω στο τάμπερ (το προτιμότερο) ή αν το τάμπερ έχει κάποια ντίζα. Βάλε καμιά φωτό να το δούμε.

Το κύκλωμα τώρα είναι απλό.
Χρησιμοποιεί ένα θερμοστάτη. 
(Πιστεύω όμως πως χρειάζεσαι 2, ένα για κλείνει το τάμπερ όταν το νερό περάσει τους 70 βαθμούς, και ένα που θα το ανοίγει στους 50 ίσως;;; )
Τα μπουτόν αριστερά αντιπροσωπεύουν τις επαφές του θερμοστάτη. 
Όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι πάνω από 70 το ρεύμα περνά από το b και κινεί το μοτέρ μέχρι να ακουμπήσει το σένσορα s1 όπου λειτουργεί ως διακόπτης και κόβει το ρεύμα.

Αντιθέτως όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι κάτω από 70, το ρεύμα περνά από το a, οπλίζει το ρελέ που κάνει την αντιστροφή της τάσης και μέσω μιας διόδου δίνει ρεύμα και στο μοτέρ. Ομοίως ο σένσορας s2 λειτουργεί ως διακόπτης που κόβει το ρεύμα.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το ρελέ μένει οπλισμένο και καταναλώνει ρεύμα. (Πιθανολογώ ότι ο χρόνος που παραμένει κάτω από 70 βαθμούς το νερό είναι λιγότερος)

Με μπαταρία και ένα ρελέ ακόμη μπορείς να κάνεις το αυτόματο κλείσιμο που θες όταν «πέσει» ο ρεύμα αλλά ας το δούμε αφού αποφασίσεις που θα τοποθετήσεις το μοτέρ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

να αφαιρέσεις την ντίζα και προσαρμόσεις στη θέση της ένα σύρμα που θα έλκεται από απλό ηλεκτρομαγνήτη (ελεγχόμενο από θερμικό/θερμοστάτη) για να ανοίγει το τάμπερ και βάλεις στην αντίστοιχη πλευρά του τάμπερ ένα μικρό βάρος ώστε όταν δεν λειτουργεί ο ηλ/μαγνήτης να κλείνει το τάμπερ

----------


## nikolaras

Ολες οι λύσεις είναι εφαρμόσιμες και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας, Θανάση πολύ έξυπνο το κυκλωματάκι, θα βγάλω φωτο και θα δειτε πως ακριβώς είναι τι τάμπερ, νομίζω προσαρμόζεται μοτεράκι, ηλεκτρομαγνήτης σίγουρα.

----------


## toni

με μοτερ ηλεκτροβανασ θα ειναι οκ

----------


## nikolaras

To μοτέρ ηλεκτροβάνας πως λειτουργεί; Περιστρέφεται ή δουλεύει σαν ηλεκτρομαγνήτης;

----------


## nikolaras

> Απλό και οικονομικό κάτι που το ακούω συχνά τώρα τελευταία χα χα χα
> Λοιπόν το μόνο Μοτέρ που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι από παράθυρο αυτοκινήτου. Αυτό έχει ντίζα μέσα και με κάποια μετατροπή μπορεί να πετύχει. Τα βρίσκεις και με 10 € στο Internet Αν έχεις βέβαια χώρο Το ηλεκτρικό Damper που σου είπα ποιο πριν έχει κόστος περίπου τα 50 € το μικρό βέβαια και αν βάλεις έναν θερμοστάτη σαν αυτά που βάζουμε στις σωλήνες του καυστήρα με τσέρκι σύσφιξεις πάνω στην σωλήνα έχεις έτοιμο και τον αυτοματισμό Δηλαδή το ηλεκτρικό Damper έχει ένα κοινό καλώδιο την εντολή ανοίγματος και την εντολή κλεισίματος το κοινό καλώδιο πάει στο Common του θερμοστάτη του ανοίγματος στο ΝΟ και του κλεισήματος στο NC Κάπως έτσι μπορεί να συνδέσεις και το μοτέρ από το παράθυρο αν πετύχει το stop πως θα το κάνεις αν δεν έχει από μόνο του ? Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα λίγο δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο .



Επικοινώνησα με τον Τζαβέλα και μου ζήτησε 170 ευρώ !!!! 
ψάχνω για άλλη λύση.
Οποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα και διάθεση για βοήθεια ας την καταθέσει...

----------


## antonis

Αν υπάρχει σομπα αλογόνου στο σπίτι η οποία δεν λειτουργεί μπορείς εύκολα να προσαρμόσεις το σύστημα κίνησης της, στο τάμπερ σου μιας και δεν χρειάζεται πολύ δύναμη να ανοίξει. Σε συνδιασμό με θερμοστάτη και διακόπτες on/off θα το κάνεις αυτόματο.

*Προσοχή στην συνδεσμολογία μεταξύ των εξαρτημάτων ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΣ* 
*ΔΕΝ ΦΕΡΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΟΣ*

----------


## TomMan

??????????????????

----------


## panayiotis1

"Τι θα γινει όταν το τζακι εχει πιασει 70-80C και κοπει το ρευμα...?"     ...οταν εχουμε ακανονιστη καυση (ξυλο), ξεκιναμε με μηχανικα συστηματα ασφαλειας. Ολες οι ιδεες που δωσατε - οι οποιες ειναι εφευρετικότατες, ειδικά αυτη με την ηλεκτροβαννα ειναι γ@μ'@τη- αλλα τι γινεται με την ασφαλεια του κυκλωματος. Ήδη , αν ειδα καλα, το δικτυο ειναι ασφαλισμένο με Κ.Δ.Δ. Μηπως να εβλεπες το συστηματακι της mcz?

(Exω επειγουσα δουλια, επανέρχομαι)

----------


## TomMan

Θα μπορούσε να έχει δεύτερο ταμπεράκι με ηλεκτρομαγνήτη και ελατήριο, ίσως...

----------


## nikolaras

Εδώ θίγεις ένα τεράστιο θέμα , το οποίο  έχω εξετάσει κυκλικά και έχω βρει τις κατάλληλες δικλίδες, ώστε να απολαμβάνεις με ασφάλεια τη θαλπωρή ενός υδραυλικού ενεργειακού τζακιού.
Τα σύγχρονα υδραυλικά τζάκια, έχουν πολλές εναλλακτικές λύσεις για την εκτόνωση του νερού πριν ατμοποιηθεί.
1. Ανοιχτό δοχείο διαστολής σε συνδιασμό με βαλβίδες 3 bar και θερμική εκτόνωση 90 βαθμών.
2. Θερμική βαλβίδα 90 βαθμών, δλδ εισαγωγή κατευθείαν στο σύστημα κρύο νερό χρήσης σε ειδική σερμπαντίνα που υπάρχει μέσα στο μπόιλερ του τζακιού.
3. Αυτόματο τάμπερ που κλείνει τον αέρα καύσης σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.
4.Τροφοδότηση του συστήματος από μπαταρία 12 volt σε συνδιασμό με inverter για περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.

----------


## panayiotis1

Αν πιστευεις οτι εισαι 200% ασφαλισμενος, τοτε κανε το συστηματάκι με την ηλεκτροβάννα. (Ειναι καλο project, παιρνει εντολη στους 65 με εναν υδροστατη, κλεινει, και μόλις πεσει η θερμοκρασια ξανανοιγει, απλο,φτηνό και ωραιο). Αλλά ψαξου και για μηχανικο ταμπερ, η mcz το χρησιμοποιει σε ολα σχεδον τα μοντελα, δες στο site.

----------


## nikolaras

Τι ειδους μοτερ ηλεκτροβάνας πρέπει να βάλω, υπάρχει κάποια σελίδα με φωτο για να δω τι εννοείτε;
Επίσης που μπορώ να την αγοράσω;
Την προσαρμογή στο ταμπερ θα την κάνω μόνος μου, υπάρχει ο εξοπλισμός και η τεχνογνωσία.

----------


## panayiotis1

http://www.bev.gr/v2/pdet.php?pid=2&c=1&sc=1

Οποια ηλεκτροβανα και να αγορασεις για αυτονομια καλοριφερ εχει ιδιο/παρομοιο μοτερ στα 220ν. Αν το φτιαξεις τελικα, βγαλε φωτο, με ενδιαφερει. Thanx.

----------


## -nikos-

> Εδώ θίγεις ένα τεράστιο θέμα , το οποίο έχω εξετάσει κυκλικά και έχω βρει τις κατάλληλες δικλίδες, ώστε να απολαμβάνεις με ασφάλεια τη θαλπωρή ενός υδραυλικού ενεργειακού τζακιού.
> Τα σύγχρονα υδραυλικά τζάκια, έχουν πολλές εναλλακτικές λύσεις για την εκτόνωση του νερού πριν ατμοποιηθεί.
> 1. Ανοιχτό δοχείο διαστολής σε συνδιασμό με βαλβίδες 3 bar και θερμική εκτόνωση 90 βαθμών.
> 2. Θερμική βαλβίδα 90 βαθμών, δλδ εισαγωγή κατευθείαν στο σύστημα κρύο νερό χρήσης σε ειδική σερμπαντίνα που υπάρχει μέσα στο μπόιλερ του τζακιού.
> 3. Αυτόματο τάμπερ που κλείνει τον αέρα καύσης σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.
> 4.Τροφοδότηση του συστήματος από μπαταρία 12 volt σε συνδιασμό με inverter για περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.



ζω σε επαρχια και στο σπιτι μου εχω και χρεισημοποιω λεβητα με ξυλα
αρκετα χρονια και μου εχει σημβει να ''βρασει'' ο λεβητας 2-3φωρες
η συνδεση μου δεν διαφερει πολυ απο την δικη σου
εχω ανοιχτο κυκλωμα διαστολης
και ασφαλιστικα [3]τον αριθμο 
INVERTER δεν εχω συνδεσει στον κυκλοφορητη [ισως θα επρεπε]
αλλα το πιο σωτηριο σε εκτακτη αναγκη ειναι μια βρυση που εχω
συνδεσει στο κυκλωμα και ανοιγωντας τη μπορω να αντικαταστισω 
ολο το καυτο νερο με κρυο 
-
-
αυτη η εγκατασταση θελει προσοχη εχουν 
σειμιωθει ατηχιματα και δυστιχιματα απο τους
ακολουθους λογους=εκτεθιμενες σωληνες σε ψυχος συμπεριλαμβανομενου και της σωληνας ανοιχτης διαστολης
Κατασκευη με κλιστο κυκλομα διαστολης
Εγκατασταση απο ασχετους με αποτελεσμα το κυκλομα να κανει ''σιφωνια''
Διακοπη ρευματος οταν ολοι κειμουνται

----------


## nikolaras

Για να βράσει ο λέβητας όπως λες, κάτι συμβαίνει στο ανοιχτό δοχείο διαστολής, δεν θα έπρεπε, μάλλον δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο σωστά.
Η τροφοδότηση του συστήματος με κρύο νερό που λες γίνεται με αυτόματη βαλβίδα.
Αν δεν διαθέτει το συστημά σου εσσωτερική σερμπαντίνα, μπορείς να συνδέσεις το κρύο νερό με την ίδια βαλβίδα με άλλο τρόπο τον ίδιο αποτελεσματικό.
http://www.kratki.eu/product_info.ph...oducts_id=4052

Ψάξτο λίγο γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να σκάσει σε καμία περίπτωση, με ανοικτό δοχείο.
Το ανοιχτό δοχείο πρέπει να συνδεθεί με αυτό τον τρόπο

Σήμερα υπάρχουν ασφαλιστικά ακόμα και να κοιμάσαι να σε ξυπνήσουν, αλλά όχι με ατμοειδοποίηση !!!

----------


## toni

περιστρεφεται παντα μιση στοφη προσ δεξια

----------


## -nikos-

εβρασε απο μακακια,ειχα ξεχασει μια βανα κλιστη 
αλλα μπορει να βρασει και απο διακοπη ρευματος 
κατα τα αλλα ετσι ειναι και η δικη μου συνδεση
-
-
αμα το ακουσεις να εκτονονει μεσα στη σωληνα ανοιχτου 
κυκλοματος σε πιανει μια φρικη

----------


## nikolaras

Πριν 5 χρονια πειραματιζόμουνα με ένα αυτοσχέδιο λέβητα - τζάκι, δεν είχα ανοιχτό δοχείο και σε αυτή την περίπτωση έσκαγε η βαλβίδα 90 βαθμών με ατμό φυσικά, ευτυχώς που είχα προνοήσει να σκάει σε χώρο που δεν υπάρχει κίνηση, έξω βέβαια από το σπίτι.... Φρίκη πραγματικά !!!

----------


## sv4lqcnik

γεια σας συνφορουμιτες 
νικολαρα 
δεν ειδα να σου πει κανενας αλη μια ιδεα να δοκιμασεις , μοτερ τριοδης ηλεκτροβανας αν σε βολεψει να κανεις προσαρμογη στο αξονα του κλαπετου , ετσι δεν θαχρειαστεις ηλεκτρομαγνητες και ελατηρια γιατι η επαναφορα της ειναι στον ιδιο αξονα δηναδη να την φανταστεις μπρος πισω ενα πραμα μιση στροφη αριστερα πχ και επιστροφη ,αν αφησεις την φαντασια σου ελευθερη υπαρχουν πολοι τροποι προσαρμογης αλλα επισης ενας θερμοστατης και ενα ρελε πιστευω θα σου χρειαστουν ,. εδω κολαει επισης το σχηματικο διαγραμμα οδηγησης με τροφοδωσια 220 V που παραθεσε καποιος αγαπητος συνανθρωπος με συγχορει που δεν συγκρατσα ονομα τρελος επιστημονας κιαυτος, καλο το τυποποιημενο αλα ποσα ευρα να εχει , αλα ειναι καλυτερα να το γεννησεις μονος σου αν παλι οι συνφορουμιτες εχουν αλη καλυτερη ιδεα ας την ξεφουρνισουν καλο θα κανουν

----------


## panayiotis1

Το κεφαλαιο "*πως θα ασφαλισω ενα καζανι που βραζει -ειδικα μεσα στο σπιτι-???* " ειναι μεγαλο. Προσωπικα επιμενω σε μηχανικη λυση που δεν εξαρταται απο το ρευμα. Αλλα αν θεωρει ο Νικος οτι ειναι σιγουρα ασφαλισμενος ας παει και στην ηλεκτροκινητη λυση. Περυσι ειδα ενα τζακι σε πολυτελες σπιτι να εχει φουσκωσει σα μπαλονι. (Εμεινε απο νερο). Η γιαγια που καθοταν μπροστα του ακομα δεν εχει καταλαβει τπτ. Αλλα ακομα επιμενει οτι ειδε το τζακι να ...μεγαλωνει...   Παλιοτερα (πανε 5-6 χρονια), ενα ζευγαρι πηγε στο εξοχικο. Ειχε παγο εκεινη την ημερα. Οι σωληνες στο ανοικτο δοχειο ηταν φραγμενες απο τον παγο. ..Και φυσικα δεν ξεφραξαν οταν αναψε το τζακι... Γιαυτο λεω, προσοχη πολυ.

----------


## nikolaras

Σωστά, αλλά πάλι όπως το είπες δεν είναι παρά ένα καζάνι που βράζει, σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να βγάλεις τον ατμό έξω από το σπίτι, για να μην κυνδυνεύσει κανένας.
Με τα ασφαλιστικά που έγραψα, μηχανικά είναι τα περισσότερα , κυνδυνεύεις να τρακάρεις με αεροπλάνο παρά να πάθεις κάτι από το τζάκι.....

----------


## colt3003

καλησπέρα και απο εμένα
χρησιμοποιώ τζάκι με εσωτερικό κύκλωμα νερου απο το 2006 στο σπίτι μου. Επειδή όμως δεν είναι δυνατον να το ''ταίζω'' όλες τις ώρες, το τζάκι συνεργάζεται με λέβητα πετρελαίου (που μάλλον θα αντικατασταθεί με ξύλου) όπου με τη χρήση τρίοδης βάνας περνάει το νερό του τζακιού μέσα απο το λέβητα κρατόντας τον συνέχεια ζεστό (~40 βαθμούς) και στη συνέχεια στα σώματα. Στο θέμα της προστασίας επειδή σαν κατασκευή είναι πολύ απλή και δεν υποστηρίζει αυτόματα ταμπερ ( είναι και ανοιχτού τύπου χωρίς πόρτα), και παρ'όλο που το δουλεύω με κλειστό δοχείο διαστολής, η προστασία του (και η δική μου) συνίσταται:
α. σε ασφάλεια πίεσης 3 bar αμέσως έξω απο το τζάκι (και έξω απο το σπίτι) 
β. σε βάνα απορροής του νερού της επιστροφής προκειμένου να γίνει επαναπλήρωση κρύου νερου
γ. σε κατασκευή ουσιαστικά ups με τη χρήση μπαταρίας 60Ah, inverter 12/220 500 VA σχεδόν ημιτονο και φορτιστή που κάνει συνεχή επιτήρηση της τάσης της μπαταρίας

για να το ρίξω αυτό στον πίνακα που είναι η ασφάλεια που έχει πάνω τα  κυκλώματα θέρμανσης (λέβητας - κυκλοφορητές (4) - διαφορικός θερμοστάτης ηλιακού ( άλλη πηγή ανησυχίας...)) χρησιμοποίησα ρελε όπου έχει συνέχεια στο τύλιγμά του τα 220 του δικτύου, αλλά σε περίπτωση διακοπής, ανοίγοντας κάνει μεταγωγή τη φάση ΚΑΙ τον ουδέτερο του δικτύου στην αντίστοιχη φάση ΚΑΙ τον ουδέτερο του inverter. 
Απο τη λειτουργία του έχω μείνει απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και σε διακοπή της 1 εκ των 3 φάσεων στο σπίτι λόγω βλάβης δικτύου (σωστά μαντέψατε κόπηκε αυτή που έδινε στο δίκτυο θέρμανσης και θα πάγωνα), επι 3 μέρες ότι έπρεπε να δουλέψει (κυκλοφορητης ηλιακού &  κκλοφορητής τζακιού - καυστήρα δεν το διακινδύνεψα) δούλεψε μέχρι οριστικής αποκατάστασης της βλάβης.

----------


## nikolaras

Περίπου έτσι δουλεύω και εγώ το σύστημά μου. Εχω 4 κυκλοφορητές, 1 για το τζάκι, 1 για το μπόιλερ, 1 για την ενδοδαπέδια και 1 για τον ηλιακό.
Επειδή το έχω πρόχειρα συνδεμένο, με κλειστό δοχείο διαστολής, χρειάζεται πολύ προσοχή, μόλις χτες το βράδυ αναγκάστηκα να σβήσω το τζάκι γιατί είχε διακοπή η ΔΕΗ πάνω από 3 ώρες.
Αυτές τις "ατέλειες" θα τις διορθώσω, γιαυτό ψάχνομαι ώστε το φθινόπωρο να έχω ένα όσο το δυνατόν πιο ολοκληρωμένο σύστημα.
Σκέφτεσαι να αντικαταστήσεις το λέβητα πετρελαίου με λέβητα ξύλου. Θα σου πρότεινα να αντικαταστήσεις το ανοιχτό τζάκι με ένα κλειστό σαν το δικό μου.
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστεις τι απόδοση έχει και πόσα λίγα ξύλα καίει. Στο λέω γιατί και εγώ πριν βάλω το κλειστό είχα ανοιχτό τζάκι νερού για 4 χρόνια.
Γράφεις για inverter σχεδόν ημίτονο, δουλεύουν σωστά οι κυκλοφορητές; Στοιχίζει λιγότερο από πλήρους ημιτόνου; Θέλω λεπτομέρειες για την συνδεσμολογία με το δύκτιο της ΔΕΗ, γιατί σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο.
Στο β. γράφεις βάνα απορροής , πως την έχεις συνδεδεμένη στο σύστημα;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## colt3003

καλησπέρα
Νικο αν μπορείς δόσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το τζάκι που λές (πόσο , πού κ.τ.λ.) μιας και ακόμα δεν είναι σίγουρος για την μετάβαση και το ψάχνω
το inverter δεν είναι κανονικού ημιτόνου αλλά τροποποιημένου όπως λέγεται. Ανησυχούσα και εγω για το ρεύμα έναρξης των μοτέρ των κυκλοφορητών γιαυτό διάλεξα ένα 500 W. ο κυκλοφορητής δουλεύει αλλά ακούγεται πιο ''τραχύς'' περαν τούτου όμως δεν έχει πρόβλημα. το invverter είναι πολύ φθηνότερο απο ένα πλήρους ημιτόνου (εμένα κόστισε περίπου 70 ευρά).
Η συνδεσμολογία είναι η εξής:
αντι η φάση απο το δίκτυο να πάει στην ασφάλεια που θα δώσει στους κυκλοφορητές πάει στην μια επαφή (α) το ρελέ 
η μεσαία λήψη απο το ρελέ πάει τελικά στην ασφάλεια του πίνακα
και η φάση που έρχεται απο to inverter πάει στην άλλη επαφή του ρελέ (β) 
στο ρελέ δίνονται στα τυλίγματά του τα 220 του δικτύου κρατώντας το οπλισμένο διαρκώς και με αυτόν τον τρόπο την ''μεσαία'' λήψη του και την επαφή (α) ενωμένες.
οταν τα 220 του δικτύου λείψουν απο διακοπή το ρελέ ξεοπλίζει και τώρα η ''μεσαία'' λήψη ενώνεται με την επαφή (β) 
Αντίστοιχα ο ουδέτερος που θα πάει στους κυκλοφορητές, δεν πάει εκεί αλλά στη μεσαία λήψη του 2ου σετ του ρελέ, ο ένας ουδέτερος στην (α) έρχεται απο την ρεγλέτα των ουδετέρων του πίνακα και ο άλλος στην επαφή (β) απο το inverter.

με παρόμοιο τρόπο στη πρίζα του φορτιστή που ελέγχει συνέχεια την τάση της μπαταρίας παρεμβαίνει ένα ρελε όπου απο τη μία επαφή δίνω εντολή στο inverter να ξεκινήσει (αντικατέστησα τον διακόπτη του) ώστε όταν έχει διακοπή ρευματος ο φορτιστής να βγαίνει εκτός απο τη μία και το inverter να παίρνει εμπρός με το που θα λείψει το ρεύμα και όχι χειροκίνητα. Αν πάλι κάτι σε μπερδευει πές μου να προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω σχέδιο.

Σχετικά με τη βάνα επειδή οι σωλήνες του τζακιού τρέχουν έξω απο το σπίτι, το τζάκι έχει 2 σωλήνες έναν επάνω που φεύγει το ζεστό νερό και έναν στη βάση του που επιστρέφει. Σε αυτόν το σωλήνα λίγο πριν μπεί στο σπίτι έβαλα ένα Ταφ και στη μια άκρη του έβαλα μια βάνα σφαιρική μισής ίντσας. Αφου είναι στο χαμηλότερο σημείο του τζακιού μπορώ άν θέλω να το αδειάσω τελείως απο νερό, ή απλά να τραβάω απο εκεί και μέσω του αυτόματου πλήρωσης να μπαίνει ψυχρότερο νερό στο κύκλωμα. Πάντως μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω έρθει σε θέση να σβήσω το τζάκι.

----------


## nikolaras

Πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό με το inverter, επειδή δουλεύουν οι κυκλοφορητές.
Το σχέδιο ίσως το χρειασθώ όταν έρθει η ώρα για την υλοποίηση (Σεπτέμβριο).
Λοιπόν για το τζάκι τώρα.
Πριν 1-2 χρόνια ήταν απαγορευτικές οι τιμές για ένα τέτοιο τζάκι.
Βλέποντας η ιταλική εταιρία edilkamin ότι οι πωλήσεις της ήταν μειωμένες στην Ελλάδα, έκανε μια έρευνα και διαπίστωσε ότι ο γενικός αντιπρόσωπος καπέλωνε 30 % για τον κάθε αντιπρόσωπο νομού, με τη σειρά του αυτός άλλα 40% και έφτανε η τιμή του τζακιού στα ύψη. (οι μεσάζοντες καταστρέψαν την ελληνική αγορά δυστυχώς)
Αποφάσισα και εγώ να πάρω το τζάκι κατευθείαν από Ιταλία. Μίλησα με ενα μαγαζί και πήρα προσφορά για 3 ίδια τζάκια IDRO 30 EDILKAMIN , 800 ευρώ το ένα + τα μεταφορικά 150 ευρώ το ένα.
Πρίν τα παραγγείλω πήγα στην τοπική αντιπροσωπεία στα Τρίκαλα και του μίλησα ευθέως για την τιμή που θα τα έπαιρνα από Ιταλία.
Μου είπε πως θα μου απαντήσει το απόγευμα και έτσι και έγινε. Τελική τιμή για 3 τζάκια 3000 ευρώ με τα μεταφορικά. Μου εξήγησε τι γινόταν όπως περιέγραψα παραπάνω και η εταιρία αποφάσισε ο εκάστοτε αντιπρόσωπος να παραγγέλνει μόνος του τά τζάκια χωρίς μεσάζοντες.
Και έτσι τα πήρα από εδώ !!!! Αν εσύ και οποιοσδήποτε που διαβάζει, βρει το συγκεκριμένο τζάκι πάνω από 1100 ευρώ το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι αισχροκερδεί σε βάρος μας.
Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο τζάκι το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα, είναι εγκατεστημένο σε σπίτι 120 τετραγωνικών με μόνωση και ενδοδαπέδια θέρμανση καίει περίπου 20-25 κιλά ξύλα τη μέρα και σε 100 τετραγωνικά σπίτι χωρίς μόνωση (ούτε την υποτυπώδη) με σώματα και καίει γύρω στα 30-35 κιλά ξύλα.
Οτι άλλλες πληροφορίες χρειάζεστε ευχαρίστως.

----------


## liask

Νίκο δες εδώ http://www.heyokasolutions.com/Round...ita-mda250.htm
και εδώ http://www.iaqsource.com/product.php...&category=1552
ειναι με έλεγχο ρεύματος  και μικρό κόστος ,οπότε με θερμοστατη μπορείς να το υλοποιήσεις!!

----------

